# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: GoldenEye, un retour au Source.

## ShinSH

Un an après sa dernière sortie, le mod GoldenEye pour Half Life 2 revient avec la beta 4. Plus de cartes, plus de modes de jeu, plus de gonz... Ce remake du FPS légendaire sur Nintendo 64 tient la route. Le gameplay n'a pas évolué, mais reste un bon petit défouloir après une dure journée.
 Et si cela ne vous suffit pas, l'équipe de développement vous propose l'OST du mod, suivant l'exemple de NeoTokyo. Composée de remixes du jeu original et de nouvelles musiques, elle n'est pas un must-have de votre lecteur mp3, mais certains morceaux restent agréables à écouter.
 Malgré son faible nombre de joueurs présents sur les serveurs, j'ai pris plaisir avec GoldenEye. Le système de pack d'armes tournant au fil des rounds permet au jeu de se renouveller, et force les joueurs à ne pas se fixer sur une seule pétoire. La meilleure partie étant quand l'on est le premier du round à ramasser des mines, et pouvant les placer sans même que vos ennemis se doutent qu'elles sont au menu de la partie. GoldenEye est certes un FPS né sur consoles, mais sa déclinaison en mod pour Half Life 2 lui donne toute sa saveur.

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Blackogg

Goldeneye  ::love:: 

C'est possible de combiner ça avec un mod wiimote de hl² ? C'est peut être idiot comme question, mais n'ayant jamais moddé mon hl², j'y connais rien. Mais si oui,  :Bave: .

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Les souvenirs de goldeneye... C'est là ou je pense à Perfect Dark (sur N64, pas la daube infâme sur xbox360) avec sa minisentry a coller au plafond ou derrière une porte qui bute quiconque entre dans la pièce ^^^

----------


## zabuza

HAAAAAAN !
Les souvenirs :DD
Que de bons moments sur ma N64  :;): 
J'ai tenté de le télécharge (illégalement, rendez-vous compte, j'entends Sarkozy à ma porte) sur un émulateur N64, pour voir. Bha mon coco, j'avais une tolérance graphique conséquente, que c'était horrible :P
Mais de bons souvenirs en multi^^
Je file regarder ce mod nostalgie.

----------


## charlie_the_warrior

Il se joue à la manette? Parceque goldeneye c'est surtout le gameplay n64 qui le différencie de tout ce qui existe et qui le rend finalement si sympathique. Vive les parties à 4 en splitté sur la télé 25cm et les yeux défoncés ^^

----------


## LtBlight

J'ai testé cette bêta 4 qui est vraiment sympa, mais quand on voit qu'on peut se faire buter à 800m avec limite un PP7, ça laisse à désirer quand même. Mais ça reste très fun !

----------


## znokiss

On avait même un topic sur le sujet pour se retrouver et se latter entre canards... : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=22245

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je sens que je vais revenir dessus.  ::wub::

----------


## Regal

Ça me donne bien envie de le tester ça  ::): .

----------


## Dark Fread

Excellent ce mod, je pensais pas qu'ils bossaient encore dessus  ::o:

----------


## ThorThur

Oh j'ai découvert ça il y a 2 jours. Ca me tente bien, surtout si on a les mines ! :D

----------


## znokiss

...mine de rien, c'est sympa quand même.

----------


## Akva

J'avais essayé ya quelques mois, c'est super fidèle, j'adore  ::): 
J'espère qu'un jour on pourra se refaire le solo grâce a leurs talents!

----------


## Lucaxor

Question existentielle : y a-t'il un mode "licence to kill" où on meurt en un coup?  ::wub:: 



> Il se joue à la manette? Parceque goldeneye c'est surtout le gameplay n64 qui le différencie de tout ce qui existe et qui le rend finalement si sympathique. Vive les parties à 4 en splitté sur la télé 25cm et les yeux défoncés ^^


"MAIS PUTAIN ARRETE DE REGARDER MON ECRAN, CHACAL."

C'était vraiment épique.  :Emo:

----------


## ShinSH

Je crois bien. En tout cas y'a un mode avec le golden gun a ramasser qui tue en un coup.

----------


## Papierdalu

> Les souvenirs de goldeneye... C'est là ou je pense à Perfect Dark (sur N64, pas la daube infâme sur xbox360) avec sa minisentry a coller au plafond ou derrière une porte qui bute quiconque entre dans la pièce ^^^



En meme temps pdz c'est le seule jeu ou tu peux vraiment jouer en multi sans visée auto ... Et là oh bah évidement plus personne sur le live  :;): 


Sinon le mod à l'air tres fun de ce golden eye  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme871

Ouaip pas mal ce mod', sans doute surtout pour les nostalgiques du jeu original (que j'ai refait la semaine dernière d'ailleurs). Les remix de l'ost sont assez classe.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ouaip pas mal ce mod', sans doute surtout pour les nostalgiques du jeu original (que j'ai refait la semaine dernière d'ailleurs). Les remix de l'ost sont assez classe.


Ouai Facility reskin ça le fait grave.

Raaah va falloir que je le refasse aussi.

Bon par contre Aztech et Egypte je bloque et niveau orientation dans les jardins de St Pétersbourg aussi.

----------


## Miniwaz

> Les souvenirs de goldeneye... C'est là ou je pense à Perfect Dark (sur N64, pas la daube infâme sur xbox360) avec sa minisentry a coller au plafond ou derrière une porte qui bute quiconque entre dans la pièce ^^^


Perfect dark premier du nom et Goldeneye vont sortir sur le XBLA courant mars.  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Fél0N

Un petit message hommage pour tous les bons moments, entre amis et même en famille, que m'a offert le premier volet sur N64.

Merci, merci pour tout les gars  ::cry::

----------


## Gorillaz

J'ai un peu testé, ma foi esthétiquement ca ressemble bien à l'original et le jeu doit avoir du potentiel, surtout en y jouant entre potes...

Par contre, je dois être con, mais je trouve l'absence de viseur assez chiante, il y a moyen d'en mettre un ?

----------


## ShinSH

> J'ai un peu testé, ma foi esthétiquement ca ressemble bien à l'original et le jeu doit avoir du potentiel, surtout en y jouant entre potes...
> 
> Par contre, je dois être con, mais je trouve l'absence de viseur assez chiante, il y a moyen d'en mettre un ?


Suffit de regarder les commandes. Shift t'en affiche un, mais te ralentit.

----------


## Faster

> Perfect dark premier du nom et Goldeneye vont sortir sur le XBLA courant mars.



C'est sorti là ?  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

Edit :

http://www.xbox.com/fr-CA/games/p/pe...boxlivearcade/
En fait ils ont repris le multi de PerfectDark, en ajoutant quelques armes de Goldeneye... Je m'attendais au(x) jeu(x) complet(s) ..  ::(:

----------

